# Conexant AC Link Audio - wont install - no audio device



## TeamBlam (Nov 9, 2007)

I'm new here, so please forgive me if I'm in the wrong place. :wave:

I have a HP Pavilion dv8000 notebook that I bought in the spring of 2006. I have Windows XP SP2. 

Yesterday, out of the blue, my audio device just plain disappeared. I did not uninstall it. I did not download anything from the internet. I did not change my settings in any way at all. It happened of it's own accord, beings that I'm the only one that uses this computer. It usually has 'Conexant AC Link Audio' listed as the sound device. It is what came with the computer and is on the driver and recovery CD. This same problem happened to me last year and the only thing that remedied it was to completely wipe my computer clean and start from the factory settings again. 

So, once I realized that it was not there, I inserted the driver and recovery cd and instructed it to install the 'conexant ac link audio'. It did as instructed and told me to restart my computer in order to use this device. When I restart my computer, it does NOT tell me that I have new hardware or new installations. When I go to control panel, then audio, it tells me that there is no audio device, and everything is greyed out. So, I did a system restore to a few days ago when I know it worked. Yet again, it says 'no audio device' when i go into control panel. (I played music on this computer just two days ago. I have NOT downloaded anything from the internet in a month, and my antivirus did not find anything at all.) So, I did another system restore to the point right after I reinstalled all the software. (that was about 2 months ago and was because I had a trojan.) Once I did that, it STILL tells me that there is no audio device. I gave up and decided to wipe it all clean and start from factory settings again. After two hours of installation, I have my antivirus and browsers and everything installed, and THERE IS STILL NO AUDIO DEVICE. I'm running out of patience. :upset:
I dont know what to do.
Someone please help me! 
Thanks so much in advance.ray:
TeamBlam


----------



## victoreducator (May 21, 2008)

I'm having the same problem and HP is of no use. Chatting with them is a waste of time. Their "repair sucks" too. I hope that someone comes up with a solution. I believe that if one can totally remove all traces of the drivers, including the registry, then reinstall. That would be the best solution. Reinstalling from the *disc is not * any solution to anything. A moron can say that this is the fix. Come on. Please, we need real help !


----------



## TeamBlam (Nov 9, 2007)

well, my sister works at best buy and she asked the geek squad what that was all about and they think it's got to do with something being loose inside of it. like a bad connection or somod make sense. if you know anything about the insides of the computer you may be able to fix it, but i dont dare. good luck though!:4-dontkno


----------



## ppape (Sep 30, 2008)

i have the same f***en problem... what a stupid thing!... I wish someone would let me know if i need to buy some type of sound card or something to change on this piece of crap or if i have to buy a new laptop! It has been making me mad for about three weeks now!


----------



## machine1941 (Nov 13, 2008)

no need to do anything major....install directx9 and then reinstall conexant driver...problem solved


----------

